# edging oak end grain



## dafoot (Apr 3, 2011)

Very often when I am putting an edge (roundover, ogee, etc) on oak endgrain, I wind up with pitting of the end grain. I try to slow down the cuts and even using several shallow cuts with the router, however I often end up with these pesky pitted cuts. Any suggestions??
dafoot


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Are you using a router table or holding the router? If you're holding the router, you may be tipping it a bit. Try an offset base that allows you to keep better, even downward pressure on the router.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If your bit is sharp, try taking several depth passes. If you can control the piece/router, try "climb cutting", which is running the pass backwards. If you try that be very careful and make slow shallow passes.












 







.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Never heard that term......'climb cutting' but I use that method all the time even on edge grain.
Like you say, be careful because the bit can 'catch' by going backwards.

Sharp bits, light passes......end grain can be a b!tch to get perfect.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i like to feed backwards on the light "clean up" pass, after i've removed most of the material on earlier passes. much less chance of grabbing.


----------



## dafoot (Apr 3, 2011)

*dafoot*

Thanks for the tips. I'll give em a try.
dafoot


----------



## trout (Dec 14, 2010)

dafoot, what do mean by pitting? everytime I edge oak endgrain all I do is burn it and spend hours sanding it out. Is there any cure for that?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

trout said:


> dafoot, what do mean by pitting? everytime I edge oak endgrain all I do is burn it and spend hours sanding it out. Is there any cure for that?


 
I use a router speed control switch to slow bit speed when profiling endgrain. It helps alot. :smile:


----------



## trout (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank mdntrdr, I never thought about the bit speed.


----------



## dafoot (Apr 3, 2011)

I've been trying the climb cutting and it does improve the cut somewhat. Anxious to try with the lower router speed.


----------

